
Climate change: Impacts 'accelerating' as leaders gather for UN talks - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49773869
======
perfunctory
Climate crisis is getting scarier and scarier by the day. Don't know about you
guys but I am done with sitting behind my computer and whining about what
"they" should or shouldn't do. I am joining Extinction Rebellion.

~~~
spraak
Thanks for sharing that; I hadn't heard about it before, but I've been
wondering what I can actively do. Browsing r/collapse has had me thinking
about at least joining/creating a community and growing food.

------
wallace_f
UN groups, the IPCC and others all need to have their economic incentives
aligned with actually solving climate change. The vast majority of government
money, including the trillions spent on The War on Poverty, trillions more on
The War on Drugs, and even more also on our literal wars... as well as almost
every other bureaucracy... Almost all the time they all fall victim to this
bureacratic intertia. The problems never are solved, just more and more money
is thrown into them.

~~~
stefek99
It helps to get into the mindset of a politician...

Different incentives.

------
jsingleton
This appears to be the report in question:
[https://public.wmo.int/en/media/press-release/landmark-
unite...](https://public.wmo.int/en/media/press-release/landmark-united-
science-report-informs-climate-action-summit)

> Sea-level rise is accelerating, sea water is becoming more acidic

> The observed rate of global mean sea-level rise accelerated from 3.04
> millimeters per year (mm/yr) during the period 1997–2006 to approximately
> 4mm/yr during the period 2007–2016. This is due to the increased rate of
> ocean warming and melting of the Greenland and West Antarctica ice sheets.
> There has been an overall increase of 26% in ocean acidity since the
> beginning of the industrial era.

Appears to correlate with the NASA data of 3.3 millimeters increase per year.

------
stefek99
I was rushing with [https://genesis.re/book/](https://genesis.re/book/) to
finish before the UN.

Hope it helps.

100% hacker approach.

~~~
spraak
Wow, this looks interesting, and most of all I'm excited to see something
actionable instead of just "we're fscked"

------
carapace
WTF? flagged?

~~~
jsingleton
Maybe worth emailing the mods?

------
chrisco255
This article claims sea level rise has accelerated in the past 5 years but
this is not what NASA data shows: [https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/sea-
level/](https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/sea-level/)

We see a near constant rate of rise since 1993, with maybe even a slight
slowdown since 2016.

One thing that's definitely accelerating is the hype around climate change.

~~~
defterGoose
You felt the need to make a top level comment containing the two most common
tropes of climate change denial: a vague interpretation of and gesture towards
some "real data", and a nod to the idea that what's really wrong about AGCC is
the degree to which people are interested/concerned.

My points being:

A. You can window any exponential function and make it look linear, especially
when it contains a lot of noise like this one, and

B. You may find that people are increasingly unlikely to take you seriously
when you format your opinions like this.

~~~
codeddesign
Honestly - I find it difficult to take you seriously when the initial section
of your comment is bashing his opinion. If you have a competing opinion or
just don’t like their’s you can then make a rebuttal (as you did in section
A). Your entire initial comment and then section B makes your argument no
better than his. Let’s stop bashing and be constructive, regardless of whether
you like/agree with someone’s comment or not

~~~
defterGoose
The high level of snark was intentional. Although that tends not to be super
popular around here, being scientifically precise does seem to be. I generally
feel that my comment style straddles the line between snarky and civil.

Although it's probably true that my attitude here isn't the most constructive,
it's also true that for some people (I'll yet withhold final judgement
regarding OP), any attempt to educate or have dialog falls on deaf ears.

This gets really tiring when online forums are replete with people willing to
espouse opinions based on incomplete or distorted understanding with little
more than an offhand remark. So if I come across as frustrated, well, maybe
you can try to forgive that. It's harder for me to forgive pseudoscientific
evangelism.

~~~
chrisco255
Your comment just underscores the religious devotion that alarmists have to
their shaky hypothesis that the world faces imminent doom at the hands of man-
made climate change.

The sea level has been rising for over 20,000 years. Just to give you
perspective on the changes since the Halocene era began, here's more
documented evidence for you to snark about:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Holocene_sea_level_ris...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_Holocene_sea_level_rise#/media/File%3APost-
Glacial_Sea_Level.png)

This shows 20K years of sea level rise since the end of the last glacial
period. Numerous centuries in that time contain more rapid sea level rise than
present. So, all of that hundreds of feet of rise for the past 20 millenia
were natural...except for the past few dozen centimeters of rise? That's all
man-made? Give me a break.

It's really frustrating when history deniers like you try to act like you're
more educated than the people you're debating when you have a huge gap in your
knowledge.

